# Monitor empfehlung gesucht



## Koksi (6. September 2012)

Guten morgen 
Ich suche für einen Kumpel von mir einen neuen Monitor zum zocken.
Gespielt wird Bf3, guild wars 2 und eines dieser zahllosen dota artigen spiele.

24 Zoll mit full hd wären toll.
Limit 200€ aber gerne auch etwas empfehlenswertes drunter


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2012)

Wie wäre es damit?

LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## max00 (6. September 2012)

oder damit:

DELL U2312


----------



## beren2707 (6. September 2012)

Auch ein gutes Modell wäre der hier.


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2012)

Der Dell an sich ist nicht schlecht, aber der LG hat die besseren Farben und das modernere Panel auf Lager.

Der Asus ist ein TN-Monitor. Er bietet halt nicht so genaue Farbabstufungen wie die IPS-Panels.


----------



## max00 (6. September 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Der Dell an sich ist nicht schlecht, aber der LG hat die besseren Farben und das modernere Panel auf Lager.
> 
> Der Asus ist ein TN-Monitor. Er bietet halt nicht so genaue Farbabstufungen wie die IPS-Panels.


 
Gut zu wissen!
Hab zwar dank meinem Handy (LG P990) derzeit immer noch eine leichte Abneigung gegenüber LG, aber ich glaub bei Monitoren dürfte ihnen Android nicht so viele Schwierigkeiten bieten 

Edit:
Den USB-Hub find ich aber am Dell genial- hab das Vorgängermodell und möchte diese Anschlüsse schön versteckt, aber trotzdem in Reichweite nicht mehr missen!


----------



## Koksi (7. September 2012)

Danke für die ganzen Vorschläge

der LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gefällt mir momentan sehr gut ich glaube ich werde mich mal noch ein bisschen schlau über ihn machen


----------



## Yakoozar (7. September 2012)

Es kommt halt darauf an, dass er schnell ist bei den Games, damit du nicht immer die VerticalSync aktivieren musst, was dann wieder Rechenpower kostet.
Alternativ zu den oben genannten kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung Benq empfehlen, die liegen im unteren Preissegment und sind trotzdem ziemlich gut:BENQ GW 2250 HM 54,6 cm Full HD LED TFT schwarz - EURONICS


----------



## Koksi (7. September 2012)

Yakoozar schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt halt darauf an, dass er schnell ist bei den Games, damit du nicht immer die VerticalSync aktivieren musst, was dann wieder Rechenpower kostet.
> Alternativ zu den oben genannten kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung Benq empfehlen, die liegen im unteren Preissegment und sind trotzdem ziemlich gut:BENQ GW 2250 HM 54,6 cm Full HD LED TFT schwarz - EURONICS



Da hast du wohl recht geschwindigkeit ist schon wichtig nur ich glaube 21,5 zoll ist dann doch ein bisschen wenig hatte da an so 23/24 zoll gedacht.


----------



## Painkiller (11. September 2012)

Der LG ist durchaus schnell. Sogar für Shooter ist er geeignet.


----------

